# MkIII Grips



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone ran into any decent thumbrest grips for the new MkIIIs (other than the Volquartsen Volthanes--$60, yeah right!). No one's making anything since the gun's only been out for a year. I'm only looking at it in a half-a$$ed way, since I really don't NEED them to shoot well. Just throught they'd be nice to have.

By the way, 50-foot group size on my stock KMK512 has all three holes touching; more than enough to come up aces against Hi-Standards and better at the club meets. The only problem is consistency in the 10-second, which is where I think the grips might come in handy. I shoot better in timed fire with my 41. I'd just rather win with a more pedestrian Ruger.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Check out Lett grips, they are the OEM manufacture for Ruger.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Hey, thanks man. Checked out the site, I'm lovin` the damn things already. Kinda pricey (the same cost as the VQ Volthanes, except without finger grooves), but the fit'll be good and some of these grips should qualify as art.


----------

